
Politics in Games – All Media Is Political – Extra Credits [video] - deafcalculus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryz_lA3Dn4c
======
arca_vorago
I am considering political life at the moment, not an easy choice to make, but
I have also been working on a gamedev side project. Why? Because if things
ever really do get dystopian, art is the last refuge of dissent. I at least
want to leave a medium to express my thoughts on the subject. In the form of a
living game world. You don't get a better absorption of the material than
interactive participation, even it is virtual.

